# Trailer Tire Protectant



## Waterwings (Feb 26, 2009)

Starting to go over my mental list of what I need to do to prep the boat for the upcoming season (if it ever gets here), and thought about the trailer tires. I use Meguiar's Endurance High Gloss Tire Gel on mine, and occasionally on my vehicle tires. It applies easily, has UV protectant in it, and lasts a _long_ time. I used to use the spray-on type (Meguiar's also), but found the gel to last much longer. The water quickly repels off the tires. Anyone out there use any type of tire protectant for their trailer tires?

https://www.superiorcarcare.net/golclasenhig.html

(it also smells like grape bubblegum, lol)


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 26, 2009)

I spray a heavy coat of armor all on my trailer tires and leave it on there ( I don't wipe it off )

I do it a few times a year and my tires still look like new. I either use armor all or meguiars hot shine on my truck tires.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 26, 2009)

I've used Armorall also. Years ago I used to use Son-of-a-Gun on my car tires. It didn't seem to last long though.


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 26, 2009)

I think the protective layer of mud is adequate on mine. :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 26, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> I think the protective layer of mud is adequate on mine. :lol:




That oughta keep the UV rays off the tires, lol.


----------



## nbaffaro (Feb 26, 2009)

I use high endurance gloss on my car tires. I hadn't thought about it for the trailer tires. Something i found makes it go on nice and smooth is a paint brush, easy to apply and get it even with out getting it on my rims.

all meguiars stuff smells pretty darn good. Not much touches my car besides it.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 27, 2009)

i used to use the maguires gel when i had big shiny wheels on my old truck. worked great and lasted along time, but thats when i ived in the city driving on paved roads. around here if you spray anything on your tires they'll be covered in dirt the first time you go down a driveway.

i spray my tires down with an ardex tire shine we have here at the shop about once a month when washing my truck, just to keep the dirt stains on the tires not so noticible.


----------



## ben2go (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't use chemicals on my boat trailers or tires.It pollutes the water every time you back the trailer into the water.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 27, 2009)

ben2go said:


> I don't use chemicals on my boat trailers or tires.It pollutes the water every time you back the trailer into the water.



:-k Hadn't thought about that. Now I'm gonna have to go read the label on the bottle to see what's in it. :shock:


----------

